# our 5 month old Vizsla puppy has been diagnosed with Valve Dysplasia



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Her name is Sweet Dee, and she's 5 months old. I noticed her stomach start to seem a little bloated, so we went to the vet yesterday. Once the vet listened to her heart he looked very concerned and informed us he thought it was a heart defect. After the cardiologist, we learned that her two valves were both not doing their job (they should act as a one-way street, but they go both ways, thats why her stomach was bloated because the liquid had nowhere to go.) 

So after we were told we had two options, to put her on medication and wait until she started showing signs of discomfort and then we are to bring her in to get put down. Or we could just do it then. He said we were looking at a few weeks to a year (if we are really lucky).

Since she's so young we decided to put her on the meds and spoil her until it was time, let her be a puppy. 

Has anything else happened to a pup so young?



*Update*

The pills seem to be having a good effect already! The fluid in her stomach appears to be going down slightly on the morning of May 3! Hopefully tomorrow its even more! She is still her silly self, playing with the cats and her toys. She is also still eating and going for little walks. We moved the mattress to the living room in our apartment, so the whole room is somewhere to cuddle.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor baby! <3 What breeder did you get her from? They should be notified immediately & you should get a refund. I'm surprised they didn't catch this at one of her puppy vet checks.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sweet Dee's heart defect. My mother was faced with a similar situation with a Sheltie many years ago and chose just like you. "Mindy" had a wonderful few months and then it was obvious it was time to say good bye. 

I agree with Threefish that the breeder should be notified and if you had a health guarantee (pretty standard with reputable breeders) then you should either receive a replacement puppy or a refund.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

We have notified them. We couldn't think about getting a new puppy right now. It's really not about the money. I guess we will figure out the health guarantee when we are more used to it, we just found out yesterday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My heart goes out you. Enjoy every minute you have with her and take lots of pictures. Yes the breeder needed to be notified but I fully understand wanting to deal with any contract issues at a later time.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

A friend of mine went through a similar situation with a V pup she purchased from a puppy mill. Her story is in a Yelp review here (Ali S.):

http://www.yelp.com/biz/evening-star-kennels-aguanga#hrid:r1KIrHeRh_8PAWWjt6DdLA

I can put her in contact with you if you'd like to chat with her. Just PM me your email address and I will forward it to her.

Enjoy every precious moment you have with your sweet baby.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG!!! money i'm sure is the LAST thing on your minds/hearts at this point....i'd die....i mean my boy is about 5 months and he's my life (with wife and kitten of course!).

i'm not sure i could go your route tho, it is going to be the hardest X amount of days you've ever had. When my mom got sick we knew she only had a week or so left and it was HARD...
we kept telling quietly that we'd be okay to just go to sleep and relax, you deserve it ma!!!

i commend you on your decision i hope this doesn't jade you outlook on a new pup someday, i'm sure your pup loves you as much as you love her and she'd want you to move on and SPOIL another RED pup....

stay strong...this made me tear up... :'( :'(


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

That is so sad, I'm sorry  Poor little puppy. Good for you for not putting her down right there and then.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh how sad is that!!! :'(
I hope she will have a few good months with you just don't let her suffer. :-[


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. :'( I don't know what I would do if I were in your situation. But I'm glad you made the decision to put her on meds. It will be hard, I know. But stay strong. We'll be praying for you and your little one. 

Shower her with all the love and affection you can. Her life is short but I am sure you will help her make the most of it. And on days when it gets unbearable, share it with us. We're there for you.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. We won't let her suffer, thats our main concern. We just want to prolong her life as much as possible so she can still enjoy chasing flys and chewing the cat toys... I will post when we know more.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

*IMPORTANT*

please make sure to listen to your pups heart, and make sure it has a rhythm and it isn't too intense. Get them checked if you are worried because you want to catch it as soon as possible.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor baby! I hate to hear of people having to make these types of decisions, especially for your brand new baby. You will definitely find support here.

Did the vet ever indicate before that anything may be wrong or was that the first you had heard of it? I ask because our 8 week old seems to have a murmur per the vet Monday.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear. Enjoy the time you have left. Snuggles and kisses and cuddles. My heart is with you.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so saddened for you. What an awful thing to have happen to a puppy you have come to love so much.

My last Great Dane had cardio myopathy when he had just turned 4. He was the most amazing dog - always wagging and trying to please. He survived a week after being diagnosed but went down hill very fast and we took that awful dicission. So my heart goes out to you, your family and your lovely puppy.

God Bless.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

How heartbreaking - my thoughts are with you and Sweet Dee.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

maybe she can or will be the exception of that.....love can do crazy things i'll tell ya'!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your family. My hearts goes out to you. :'(


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear this And that she and your family have to go through this. I wish there was a on the bright side thought but it's hard to come up with. Other than the fact that you were able to meet her, love her, enjoy her, and have been given the opportunity to say good bye. I am so sorry. :'(


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is absolutely devastating to read. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear heartbreaking news... Prayers to your family, stay strong...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Dee looks absolutely adorable in the photo. It is sad beyond words that you will have to part with her so soon. It sounds like she is very lucky to have you as her family. She will have a happy and short life. It sounds like you will do your best to make sure it is pain free and enjoyable for her.

One of our cats was misdiagnosed with FIP when he was 7 months old. The vet told us we had weeks or months left, but didn't know for sure. My husband texted me at work and I couldn't finish the day without bursting into tears. I came home from work later and we just cried together. It is harder on the animal's people than it is on the pet. We just wanted to pet him and love him for whatever time we had left. Our cat was misdiagnosed, but until we knew this I found great support in a forum on FIP on yahoo. 

I would look into an active support group/forum for dogs or just pets in general that are terminally ill. I did a quick search and found this one for pets with cancer. My guess is you would be welcome as well. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/PetswithCancer/

I found myself in tears reading through this post. I feel a tiny bit of your pain and wish your whole family the best.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

KB87 said:


> Poor baby! I hate to hear of people having to make these types of decisions, especially for your brand new baby. You will definitely find support here.
> 
> Did the vet ever indicate before that anything may be wrong or was that the first you had heard of it? I ask because our 8 week old seems to have a murmur per the vet Monday.


Our vet didn't say anything when we went in for her first two rounds of shots. I would ask about it for sure


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So very sad! All the best to you and your family


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I really do empathise with you. I had two cocker Spaniels, both well credentialled and both from the same breeder go with a similar thing. My heart broke when I read your post. :'( :'(

It's a tough decision to make. Which way do you go? The hope that it is misdiagnosed, that it will improve, that she can make it are all probably running through your mind.

Having experienced it twice, I will share how it went with us.

Phoebe took sick when I was in hospital recovering from a serious health issue. I always maintained that me being away from her for 3 months was part of it. When I got out of hospital, I immediately noticed she was in trouble. I spent over $9000 dollars trying to keep her alive and in the end, she didn't make it. 

When Soli took ill with the same thing, we decided after our first experience to monitor him until he was uncomfortable and then the whole family went together to the vet and held him as he crossed the rainbow bridge, surrounded by those who he loved and who loved him. Dear god it was the hardest thing I think I have ever had to do. But, I just could not watch him go through what I saw Phoebe go through when we tried to save her. I'm a dribbling mess still today thinking about it. I have a lock of Phoebe's and Soli's hair and there ashes in a beautiful wooden box engraved with their birthdates and names. I sometimes open the box and take out the lock of hair and smell it to remember them. :'( :'(

My thoughts are with you and your dear little Dee. Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa all send Dee a big Roo Roo Roo and will see Dee when they cross the rainbow bridge too. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sad :'( 
What a beautiful picture, bretina. The shadows tell the story. 

God Bless


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ugh. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is the most heart wrenching thing... I wish I could offer some comfort :'( I am so sorry... :'(


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My 22yr old cat OD had NEVER been to a vet in his life we got him when he was weeks old, still weening, fed him with eye dropper....

Anyways we knew his time was coming and we just loved on him as much as we could. When we knew it was time we called a MOBILE VET service. They came to our house in his favorite room where he was lying on his favorite blanket.....we loved on him right until the end. They took him, the blanket and we had a private cremation (they do groups don't do that!!!!) and a part of the blankie....then we got his earn a few weeks later....

Not alot of ppl know this exists, he never was at a vet and he hated the car so his last memory wasn't going to be either of those.....


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

bretina,
Saw your update under your original post:

_The pills seem to be having a good effect already! The fluid in her stomach appears to be going down slightly on the morning of May 3! Hopefully tomorrow its even more! She is still her silly self, playing with the cats and her toys. She is also still eating and going for little walks. We moved the mattress to the living room in our apartment, so the whole room is somewhere to cuddle. _ 

So happy you had some positive news today - these last few days must have been so difficult. She is a lucky girl to have such caring, loving parents. Wishing you the best snuggles and cuddles with your little girl! Can't begin to imagine what you are going through but please know you all are being thought of often.


----------

